# Plastisol heat transfers for stamping your own labels?



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

is it ok to use plastisol heat transfers to stamp in your logo in the collar, after removing the tag label that comes with a t shirt?

i'm curious if anyone is doing this with plastisol heat transfers or would it not feel very nice?

As opposed to water based screen printing stamping in the collar, would plastisol not feel confortable? and it would be just better to have a standard tag label?

I'm looking at having a high end t shirt brand, so stamped logo in the collar is what i am after.

if anyone has any tips on this, let me know
thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We do it. There is no feel. Plastisol transfers do not have any greater hand than direct screen printing.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

splathead said:


> We do it. There is no feel. Plastisol transfers do not have any greater hand than direct screen printing.


great thanks

whats the name of the type of t shirts which have the wash/info label down the bottom/inner of the t shirt rather than at the collar?

is there a standard name for these?

or can you get blanks which have the labels in either positions?

im thinking of getting blanks with the wash/info label down the bottom/inner of the t shirt like ive seen on others.

then since the collar will be empty, i could press my own plastisol heat transfer on there.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

splathead said:


> We do it. There is no feel. Plastisol transfers do not have any greater hand than direct screen printing.


yeah, great stuff you got on your website!

do your t shirts have another label on the inside near the bottom? or are they tagless and just have the heat pressed tag on the collar?

i've seen many high end t shirts with tagless collars but the standard label is then somewhere inside the t shirt at the bottom.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

UKtshirtsretro said:


> i've seen many high end t shirts with tagless collars but the standard label is then somewhere inside the t shirt at the bottom.


They are rare. I know what you're talking about, but I've rarely seen then. I think JS Apparel has them. Drop them an email and ask. Their shirts tend to be super light weight, though.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

splathead said:


> They are rare. I know what you're talking about, but I've rarely seen then. I think JS Apparel has them. Drop them an email and ask. Their shirts tend to be super light weight, though.


so on your collars when you've printed the info. do you include the wash/info etc in there as well?

so that you don't need the standard label on the t shirt elsewhere?

im thinking ill do that, if i can just find blanks without collar labels, then just press my own labels with all the info/logo on it.

makes life easier i think.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

UKtshirtsretro said:


> so on your collars when you've printed the info. do you include the wash/info etc in there as well?
> 
> so that you don't need the standard label on the t shirt elsewhere?
> 
> ...


Yes, we have to include washing instructions, country of origin, fiber content etc. by law. 

My advice is not to limit your shirt choices based on whether it has no label on the collar. You'll be ruling out 99% of the shirts out there, some which are the most popular that buyers want.

Any label, with the exception of tagless ones, can be removed from the shirt. Many popular styles now (Hanes, Alstyle, Anvil, etc.) come with tear-away labels. Others like American Apparel can be easily removed with scissors.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

splathead said:


> Yes, we have to include washing instructions, country of origin, fiber content etc. by law.
> 
> My advice is not to limit your shirt choices based on whether it has no label on the collar. You'll be ruling out 99% of the shirts out there, some which are the most popular that buyers want.
> 
> Any label, with the exception of tagless ones, can be removed from the shirt. Many popular styles now (Hanes, Alstyle, Anvil, etc.) come with tear-away labels. Others like American Apparel can be easily removed with scissors.


Cool thanks for the tips!


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

what type of heatpress would i need for doing the neck collar?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

UKtshirtsretro said:


> what type of heatpress would i need for doing the neck collar?


Any heat press would work, including the less expensive hat presses. Although I would recommend a standard sized (15 by 15 inch ) or larger. Once you get it you'll see the benefits of using it for other purposes like vinyl and larger plastisol transfer designs.


----------

